# help me need advice and support



## mumof3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am a single parent with 3 daughters. My partner has a previous conviction of rape 11 years ago when he was 18 and served 21 months and has always maintained his non guilty plea and i believe he didnt do it, he is appealing the conviction at the moment. I know i am putting myself out there to be judged by being with my boyfriend but i desperately need advice. Me and my children are hounded by child protection/sosial services/nspcc on a weekly basis. I have to attend ability to protect assessments and talk to nspcc about my whole life, some things are not so nice to talk about including me being kid napped as a child and not knowing my dad growing up. This is to assess what kind of person i am and how i became the person i am today. My children have to attend the voice of the child assessment, these assessments i have been told can not be recorded and i can not attend and i am worried they may interpret something incorrectly hence i dont like them going on there own. Plus i dont know what they are talking about with my children until after they come out. This week the assessor from the nspcc took my 7 year old in to a room and wrote a table (mum versus dad) they used our 1st names instead of mum and dad. I dont know why they did this and i dont like the fact they had my daughter referring to me by my 1st name rather than mum. I am no longer with their dad obviously but i didnt like they way they made it mum versus dad its as if to put a barrier between us (it just doesnt seem right or nice for my daughter to categorise us in this matter) its bad enough my daughter having to deal with us breaking up but to put it on paper in such a way seems a little disturbing to say the least. To me it does anyway. Anyway, my main point here asking for help today must i attend these appointments. Any time i question anything with the authorities they threaten to take my children so i am to frightened to ask them myself. I am paranoid they have tapped my phone to speak to anyone. I just dont know what to do any more. I moved away from my home town over 12 months ago and dont have friends or family where i live now so i have no support here apart from my boyfriend and i dont really think anyone understands how hard this is for me and my kids and even my boyfriend. I even seperated from my boyfriend for a short while but that never helped. The authorities didnt back off. Im now trapped in this position and feel they wont stop until the take my children from me even though no harm has ever come to them and while i have breath in my body it never will. Please anyone how can i stop all these assessments / home visits / meetings - can i refuse and they take me to court. Im sure a judge would stop all this action because ive never done anything wrong i just moved here to start a new life because my divorce got messy and i thought me and my children would be happy which we was until all this. I will also mention that my boyfriend has no contact with my children what so ever. He never comes into my house when my children are here this was an agreement i made with child protection when this matter all started and i have fully complied with what they ask of me. But no matter what i do its never good enough. I feel cornered and bullied by these services and i turn to you for what ever help and advice you are able to give.


----------

